# Dipsey line



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

What line do most run braid or mono ? I have power pro 30 on two rods. Thinking of putting 25 lb big game on the other two. So I can use the depth chart on the package. I just started trolling with them in the centra basin . Plus still trying to get them adjusted to release. So does the fish usually trip them or do you have too? I am using number 1 dipsey with harnesses I make. I go out of Geneva sometimes conny. So so long winded.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

We run braid. No stretch helps trip the dipsy. Most of the time if set right the fish should trip them. Sometimes with a small fish they won't


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

fishforfun said:


> What line do most run braid or mono ? I have power pro 30 on two rods. Thinking of putting 25 lb big game on the other two. So I can use the depth chart on the package. I just started trolling with them in the centra basin . Plus still trying to get them adjusted to release. So does the fish usually trip them or do you have too? I am using number 1 dipsey with harnesses I make. I go out of Geneva sometimes conny. So so long winded.


Run 30 lb braid.set for fish to trip.If not tripped you can tell if fish is on with braid than Mono.(Trick is too really pay attention to your rods and really be able to read them.)


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

marcbodi said:


> Run 30 lb braid.set for fish to trip.If not tripped you can tell if fish is on with braid than Mono.(Trick is too really pay attention to your rods and really be able to read them.)


All rods should be set the same with line and reading on the counter.I have 4 and 1 took one and set it up to read 150 ft out.Checked length of line with a Shakespere line counter and made all 4 rods the same.Have been fishing and a guy is killing them at 150 ft out and I don,t get anything at 150 ft out .Check his with a Shakespere counter and it reads 140 out,Set mine at 140 and fish on.Depth and speed are Crucial however with the speed in the boat for everyone you are down to the same depth for everyone.This method as worked for me and knowing that all rods are the same gives me complete confidence,


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you are better off to run braid for divers as mono has so much stretch its hard to get the diver to trip with mono. most use a mono backing then 30# braid for there main line. the mono backing keep the braid from slipping on the spool. its best to use the same brand and size reels for running divers. as one brands counter might not match another brand or size.
sherman


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks all


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't expect all the little fish swimming around now to trip the dipsy. Your going to have to really pay attention for those.


----------

